# My new Turtle Stock Tank



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Just wanted to share my new turtle stock tank - after many weeks of planning and buying new equipment - they are officially in their new tank. They seem a little upset with me for moving them though. They aren't basking or eating much at the moment - sure hope the come around.

Here is a pic:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW! I think if there is an after life being one of your turtles just entered the list of animals I wish I was!
That looks really great!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL Coralbandit - I knew you would appreciate the setup. I only wish the darn turtles showed some appreciation. So far, they wont eat and wont bask due to stress from the move. I sure hope they come around.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

how much would that kind of set up run up a year?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

The only equipment I added was one additional heater and beefed up the filtration to the fx6. Other than that it is the same equipment I ran on my 55 gallon tank they delete in minus the power head since the new filter has more flow.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm so im guessing about 200 bucks a year or less?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I never gave it a thought. It is what it is I guess. Lol


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep us aquarist never think about that accept those few of us who have a 1000+ and the money/time/materials/and concrete floors notice that that.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I am sending this to the turtle keeper in my house (he should be out of the house in a few weeks - YAY!) who will soon have more room to expand. Looks really nice!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey BotiaDancer - do you know anything about getting them adjusted to this new setup. They have been in the new tank for 5 days and I don't think they have basked. At least I have not seen them bask.

Your thoughts.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm i dont know a lick about turtles but i think they are rebelling against you like teens do.hehe lol


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I gave in and put their original basking deck back on their tank. The Turtle Topper is designed to fit a 55 gallon aquarium so I had to do some modifications but I managed to make it work in the stock tank. The little buggers better start basking is all I can say. They just didn't like the basking deck that I made and I got worried because they hadn't basked in 5 days.

So my fingers are crossed and hoping they recognize this deck and resume their normal basking.

Here is a pic:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i still say,rebellion!!


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

If the water is warm enough, they will go days without basking. Red-eared sliders are true aquatics and will only go land-lubbing when they feel like it. Other times, you'd think they were a desert tortoise the way they stay outside the water for hours and hours and hours.

Is the tub on the floor or is it raised? Hard to tell from photo-I think its raised - so no fear factor from everyone looming over them. Are the lamps too bright or too hot? Maybe try raising them higher for a short bit for them to acclimate. Kind of like corals.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, My turtles are finally adjusting to their new home. They are eating and I seen evidence that they were using the basking deck yesterday because it was wet - no other way for water to get up there. Yahoo.

Here is a recent pic of them. Back in April of this year they were the size of a 50 cent piece. My how they have grown.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww how cute.their adorable.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

They are just little sprites!!! Their names are Amelia and Sebastian.


----------

